# GT Carbon



## holdsworth (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been thinking about upgrading to a new bike the past few years, and I think I'm ready for a new bike this spring. I remember GT from back in the day with their mountain bikes. GTR with the integrated seat post has caught my eye. Does anyone know much about them? I'm afraid if I go to a shop I'll get told what I want to hear. Also, how are they sized with the seat tube extension?


----------



## gm1230126 (Apr 8, 2007)

Just make sure you go to a shop that's willing to fit you on the bike so the seat tube doesn't become an issue. If they are selling bikes in that price range they should offer a complete fitting to get you started which would include customizing the stem length and saddle for and aft as well. I'm building one up right now. I always rode 23" frames in the 70's and early 80's and had been riding 58cm GT road bikes from 95 until recently when I picked up the large frame I am in the process of building up right now.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

holdsworth said:


> I've been thinking about upgrading to a new bike the past few years, and I think I'm ready for a new bike this spring. I remember GT from back in the day with their mountain bikes. GTR with the integrated seat post has caught my eye. Does anyone know much about them? I'm afraid if I go to a shop I'll get told what I want to hear. Also, how are they sized with the seat tube extension?


This is a bike shop sleeper. I've been riding a Rival GTR since November and it's a world class steed after a wheel swap. As mentioned, size at the shop.


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

I just bought a GT GTR Carbon Expert with SRAM Rival. It doesn't have an integrated seatpost but is one of those oval ones. I've only ridden about 30 miles on it but so far it's great. Quick acceleration and smooth ride.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

good looking bike


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks. Got a great deal from bikesdirect.com. Weighed the bike in with at 17.1 Ibs with pedals and accessories.


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

chas_martel said:


> Got a link? Don't see it on their site.


It's not listed on their website anymore but you can access the page through a direct link. I don't have enough posts to allow me to post links on this website, seems like they changed the posting policy on here. Just google *bikes direct GT GTR carbon* and the link will come up. They only had a limited stock, I was lucky to pick one up. I put on some new wheels and it weights in at 16.25 Ibs now.


----------



## chas_martel (Oct 22, 2009)

riderinthewind said:


> Thanks. Got a great deal from bikesdirect.com. Weighed the bike in with at 17.1 Ibs with pedals and accessories.


Got a link? Don't see it on their site.


----------



## paulpaul (Mar 15, 2012)

*how about size of this GTR expert Carbon*

I have a question about the GTR Expert Carbon, the 2011 version, is XS gonna fit me, I about 5' 7", thanks.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

riderinthewind said:


> I just bought a GT GTR Carbon Expert with SRAM Rival. It doesn't have an integrated seatpost but is one of those oval ones. I've only ridden about 30 miles on it but so far it's great. Quick acceleration and smooth ride.


Congrats. You won't regret this.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

paulpaul said:


> I have a question about the GTR Expert Carbon, the 2011 version, is XS gonna fit me, I about 5' 7", thanks.


I am 5'7 -5'8 and ride a small a xs maybe just too small.

For any others reading what makes a bike have race geometry? I have a 2010 Carbon Sport and wonder where this bike fits? I enjoy riding it but often wonder.


----------



## gm1230126 (Apr 8, 2007)

Though a couple years old I love mine....picked it up when Focus took over the team sponsorship.


----------



## WR74 (May 3, 2012)

Here is mine. GT-R ULTRA, 7.6KG, built with Sram Red.


----------



## WR74 (May 3, 2012)

Was my first cf bike, finally got it dialed in exactly as I like it


----------



## Gdesmitarch (Jun 17, 2012)

Mike Overly said:


> This is a bike shop sleeper. I've been riding a Rival GTR since November and it's a world class steed after a wheel swap. As mentioned, size at the shop.



I was looking at the GT GTR 5 series...seems like a great bang for the buck, also on bikes direct. Its that or trying to find a used bike in the 500 dollar range, which is tough...


----------



## errorunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

WR74 said:


> Was my first cf bike, finally got it dialed in exactly as I like it


Looks like a lot of seat tube, what size did you get?


----------

